# GenieGo not compatible on Galaxy Tab 10.1?



## NoDayWithou (Jun 4, 2013)

After owning the Nomad GenieGo for about 18 months I finally can use it on my Android devices! Or so I thought, last night I decided to try and use my GenieGo with my Android Tablet & Phone. Before attempting a download I checked directv.com for compatibility and was ecstatic to find both my Samsung Galaxy S2 (Phone) and Tablet 10.1'' are compatible. While using my phone there were no issues once so ever, each function of the application worked flawlessly.

Unfortunately it was not so smooth when I tried to use my Galaxy tablet 10.1 (series 1 model GT-P7510) displayed a 'this version is not compatible with your device' style error in the Google Play store. This tablet is a WIFI only version which is neither rooted or jailbroken.

My tablet is using Android 4.0 (can't recall off hand which specifc 4.0 it's running). To this point every piece of information I've found has stated that my tablet is compatible with the exception of the Google play store.

Please help me overcome this issue I have a few questions:

Is the Galaxy Tab 10.1 WIFI compatible or is the information on directv.com incorrect?
Are there any applications which can cause this compatibility issue?
Are there any work around to resolve this issue? Or is Google Play Store mistaken?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Did you try downloading the app as a file to your PC, and installing it via a memory card or other method. aka Sideloading?
You may find it will work that way.

Saw that in another thread.


----------



## NoDayWithou (Jun 4, 2013)

NR4P said:


> Did you try downloading the app as a file to your PC, and installing it via a memory card or other method. aka Sideloading?
> You may find it will work that way.
> 
> Saw that in another thread.


The App store itself says that my device is not compatible, so unfortunately I can't even download it through any method i've tried it blocks the option. Tried on tablet and on pc either way failed unfortunately. I appreciate the reply, if you know of how to bypass that error on the PC or found a thread containing a how to I'd be glad to try it on the PC again.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

You could copy the file from your phone to the table, or just download the APK file from here: http://d-h.st/H1g (this is a hacked version that will also run on rooted devices, but is otherwise identical to the "official" app).

Then, in the "security" settings on the tablet check the "Unknown sources" option.

Finally, using the file browser of your choice, navigate to your "downloads" directory on the tablet and run the APK. That will install the app. This is called "sideloading".


----------



## NoDayWithou (Jun 4, 2013)

Diana C said:


> You could copy the file from your phone to the table, or just download the APK file from here: http://d-h.st/H1g (this is a hacked version that will also run on rooted devices, but is otherwise identical to the "official" app).
> 
> Then, in the "security" settings on the tablet check the "Unknown sources" option.
> 
> Finally, using the file browser of your choice, navigate to your "downloads" directory on the tablet and run the APK. That will install the app. This is called "sideloading".


Thank you for the info, fortunately the issue is resolved.

I worked with D* they updated the info with google and got back to me. Issue resolved now I can finally do something with that GenieGo of mine!


----------

